# Pedal Mods



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Any recommendations for people that do effect pedal mods in or around the Hamilton/GTA area?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you need modded? It's quite possible that a suitable mod is well within your expertise or potential. Happy to talk you through it off-line. Naturally, if time and/or tools are a major stumbling block, then a named referral is the preferred route. I know a couple of guys in the Hamilton/TO corridor that are quite capable builders/modders/designers who could probably do what you need.

Or if you can wait until the summer when I'm down in Hamilton for a visit, *I* can do it for ya.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> What do you need modded? It's quite possible that a suitable mod is well within your expertise or potential. Happy to talk you through it off-line. Naturally, if time and/or tools are a major stumbling block, then a named referral is the preferred route. I know a couple of guys in the Hamilton/TO corridor that are quite capable builders/modders/designers who could probably do what you need.
> 
> Or if you can wait until the summer when I'm down in Hamilton for a visit, *I* can do it for ya.


I'd like to have my Boss CS3 and my Ibanez TS9 modded. I would appreciate it if you had some referrals in the Hamilton/TO area.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you pop by the diystompboxes forum ( http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php ) and put in a request for someone in the Hamilton/GTA area who can do mods, I'm confident you'll get at least 3-4 replies.

Someone just posted some nice mods to a CS-3 the other day that yielded a pretty impressive tone, I must say.

As for modding a TS-9, well that's basically a bottomless pit. Half of what gets marketed as an overdrive at musictoyz and pedalgeek is essentially a modded TS-9. The offer for me to talk you through it, or at least to provide instructions that a friend of yours with a soldering iron could follow, stands. If you know whatit is you want the pedal to do for you, that would help me point you in the right direction. For the moment, go over to www.geofex.com and look at http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxfram.htm to understand the "soul" of the pedal and what does what.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> If you pop by the diystompboxes forum ( http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php ) and put in a request for someone in the Hamilton/GTA area who can do mods, I'm confident you'll get at least 3-4 replies.
> 
> Someone just posted some nice mods to a CS-3 the other day that yielded a pretty impressive tone, I must say.
> 
> As for modding a TS-9, well that's basically a bottomless pit. Half of what gets marketed as an overdrive at musictoyz and pedalgeek is essentially a modded TS-9. The offer for me to talk you through it, or at least to provide instructions that a friend of yours with a soldering iron could follow, stands. If you know whatit is you want the pedal to do for you, that would help me point you in the right direction. For the moment, go over to www.geofex.com and look at http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/TStech/tsxfram.htm to understand the "soul" of the pedal and what does what.


Thank you for the kind offer mhammer. However, I would not even attempt to mod my pedals, even with good direction. The eyes aren't the greatest and I've never been good for this delicate eletronic work. However, I did find a dealer in Toronto that does the Keeley mods and sells Keeley pedals. I've always wanted to try a Keeley compressor, now I get the chance. Yikes $249. Expensive but I have a feeling I'll be buying it next week.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can probably get a Retro-sonic Compressor for less ( http://www.retro-sonic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=36 ). Made in Canada (in Ottawa to be exact) and its the same thing. Not to take anything away from Bob Keeley; nice guy, quality product. But it's a clone of a product whose copyrights have expired, so anyone can make one....even *Canadians*. Tim Larwill, who makes it, is also a nice guy who turns out a quality product. Your choice, I guess.

Axeandyoushallreceive in Brantford carries them for $175. $75 and taxes buys a LOT of beer, batteries, and guitar picks.
http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm

Mark Hammer


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You might also want to look into the GoudieFX Compressor. Also a clone of the Ross. Russell Goudie is also from Ottawa.

www.goudiefx.com


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> You can probably get a Retro-sonic Compressor for less ( http://www.retro-sonic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&Itemid=36 ). Made in Canada (in Ottawa to be exact) and its the same thing. Not to take anything away from Bob Keeley; nice guy, quality product. But it's a clone of a product whose copyrights have expired, so anyone can make one....even *Canadians*. Tim Larwill, who makes it, is also a nice guy who turns out a quality product. Your choice, I guess.
> 
> Axeandyoushallreceive in Brantford carries them for $175. $75 and taxes buys a LOT of beer, batteries, and guitar picks.
> http://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/biglist.htm
> ...


Actually I'm emailing back and forth with Scott right now and he has some products I'm very interested in. Such as a modded TS9 and the Keeley compressor.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well I bought the Keeley compressor. Heard it and was sold. Going to be getting the Hotwired overdrive next. Scott at axeandyoushallrecieve is a good guy. Spent lots of time demoing all kinds of stuff for me. I think he may end up being the new hole in my wallet.


----------

